# How Do They Make Honda Accords?



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

How Honda Accords are made...

Randy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> How Honda Accords are made...
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]102673[/snapback]​


Great! Always loved the game of "MouseTrap"! Actually, not sure I ever actually played the game....but sure did spend hours setting it up and watching the marble roll thru the maze, triggering everything! I shoulda been an engineer!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> How Honda Accords are made...
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]102673[/snapback]​


Somebody has wayyyy to much time on their hands.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

With a little music, Herbie Hancock would have been proud









Unreal

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That was pretty good








That would have drove me nuts to set that up









Don


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

HootBob said:


> That was pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a hard time setting up a short string of domino's!!

scott


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

Not bad, except I don't think those wheels made it up-hill on the see-saw without help.


----------



## oiler (Jan 5, 2005)

Remove_B4_Flight said:


> Not bad, except I don't think those wheels made it up-hill on the see-saw without help.
> [snapback]102712[/snapback]​


they had weights inside the wheels on one side to make them roll


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now THAT is cool!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Pretty entertaining!









Dallas


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Way cool!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> That was pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Set-up the 1st time might not be so bad. The problem might come in the testing and setting up (again and again and...)


----------



## mscott (Jul 8, 2005)

This is cut from an email i recieved a couple years back. Talk about patience and perseverance......................

"New Honda commercial in the UK. Very important that you understand: 
There are no computer graphics or digital tricks in the film. 
Everything you see really happened in real time exactly as you see 
it. The film took 606 takes. On the first 605 takes, something, 
usually very minor, didn't work. They would then have to set the 
whole thing up again. The crew spent weeks shooting night and day.

By the time it was over, they were ready to change professions. The 
film cost six million dollars and took three months to complete 
including v a full month engineering the sequence. At one point three 
tires, amazingly, roll uphill. They do so because inside they have 
been weighted with bolts and screws which have been positioned with 
fingertip care so that the slightest kiss of kinetic energy pushes 
them over, onward and, yes, upward. In addition, it's two minutes 
long so every time Honda airs the film on British television, they're 
shelling out enough dough to keep any one of us in clover for a 
lifetime. However, it is fast becoming the most downloaded 
advertisement in Internet history.

Honda executives figure the ad will soon pay for itself simply 
in "free" viewings (Honda isn't paying a dime to have you watch this 
commercial!). When the ad was pitched to senior executives, they 
signed off on it immediately without any hesitation -- including the 
costs."

Matt


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > That was pretty goodÂ
> ...


LOL

Thor


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Was it just me or did it appear that the steering wheel is on the wrong side? Apparently the same guy that puts the black and gray water tank labels on at Keystone now works for Honda.
















Reverie


----------

